
Ask HN: What questions would you ask if you had full access to Facebook's data? - hvass
Hey all--As a thought experiment, I&#x27;d be curious to hear what kind of research and analysis you&#x27;d do if you were given access to Facebook&#x27;s data?<p>-Would you study changes in migratory patterns around key political events? Career movements and what predicts what jobs? Repetitive daily and weekly behaviors? Dating and relationships?<p>Obviously the possibilities are infinite but I am curious to hear what questions you&#x27;d like answered if you had the opportunity to explore FB&#x27;s data?
======
nnn1234
The list of social studies and humanities problems we could solve if FB will
give anonymized data is ridiculous.

Basically this could be the input to policy framing and overton window ING the
populus

------
a3n
Is my account really deleted?

